# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Lola's Exo Terra

## Logan

This is Lola's new Exo Terra 12x12x18 some of you have been asking to see. Its still a WIP.



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## MsBlueRose

Aww, she looks happy! I think you did a great set-up. Thanks for the pics!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Logan

Its gotten some small re arrangements already. Today is gonna be the big one... In getting a really cool centerpeice.... Just you wait!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Carlos

Looks good Logan  :Smile:  !

----------

